# FR: si + subjonctif (imparfait ou plus-que-parfait)



## DieuEtMonDroit

In italian and spanish it's correct to use the imperfect subjunctive after _if_. The second verb is then put in conditional.
This is also the case in the following english sentence:

_If I were older I would buy a car._

Would the same construction be correct in french?
E.g.
_Si je fusse plus grand j'achèterais une voiture._

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## tilt

Cette tournure doit être correcte, si j'en crois les quelques références qu'elle renvoie dans Google :
_- Si je fusse une grenouille, je passerais beaucoup de temps sur mon nénuphar
- Si je me fusse sentie coupable, je me serais portée de moi-même sur l'échafaud
- si je me fusse trouvé à Dijon, je. me serais gardé de revenir sur mes pas_

Mais elle est totalement inhabituelle en langage courant, au point que je l'aurais dite fausse, a priori.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi, Actually, there remains a few cases where it is not impossible to use the imperfect subjunctive in a modern french text, that I can list if you want, but its use inside a conditional clause is not one of them.


----------



## markdiable

If I were to start a sentance off with "si", does it HAVE to be followed by the subjunctive?


----------



## sarah82

An example would help. And with "si" we're not talking about subjunctive but "conditionnel".
Si j'étais riche, j'achèterais....
(étais is imparfait, achèterais is conditionnel)


----------



## Bamérique

I cannot think of a single use of subjunctive with "si"
With si, you have a lot of possibilities though:

si + présent + présent
Si tu veux, tu peux venir me voir.

si + présent + impératif
Si tu veux, viens me voir.

si + présent + futur
Si tu veux, tu pourras passer le week-end avec nous

si + imparfait + conditionnel présent
si tu voulais, tu pourrais nous rendre visite

si + plus-que-parfait + conditionnel passé
Si tu l'avais voulu, tu aurais pu venir.


----------



## wildan1

markdiable said:


> If I were to start a sentance off with "si", does it HAVE to be followed by the subjunctive?


 
_Si _is NEVER followed by the subjunctive in French (unlike Spanish)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

For a condition, _Si_ is never followed by the subjonctive.

But for a comparison it is : _Si intelligent qu'il soit_... , _Si intelligent soit-il_ ... There, _Si _means aussi, tellement ...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Fred_C said:


> Hi, Actually, there remains a few cases where it is not impossible to use the imperfect subjunctive in a modern french text, that I can list if you want, but its use inside a conditional clause is not one of them.



Salut Fred. I wonder if there are exceptions. For example, I just read this sentence in Hugo's _Les Misérables _: « Si cette mère *fût revenue* à Montfermeil au bout de ces trois années, elle n'*eût* point *reconnu* son enfant. » The second pluperfect subjunctive I take to be, in fact, the _conditionnel passé deuxième forme _(which remains a complete mystery to me); the first, however, seems to break the rule. Are there other cases where the subjunctive can be used in a conditional clause? Can you explain the grammar? I would very much appreciate your thoughts. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I may have answered my own question. According to _Le petit Grevisse _: « Après _si_ introduisant l'expression d'un fait irréel dans le passé, la langue littéraire peut mettre le verbe subordonné et le verbe principal, ou l'un des deux seulement, au conditionnel passé 2e forme : 
_Si elle *eût réfléchis, *elle *eût hésité. *Si elle avait réfléchi, elle *eût hésité.*_
_Si elle *eût réfléchi, *elle aurait hésité. _» 477 Remarque 1.
However, according to my Larousse_ Grammaire du français contemporain _« SI_ » + _PLUS-QUE-PARFAIT DU SUBJONCTIF ... PLUS-QUE-PARFAIT DU SUBJONCTIF was an earlier form of the now standard SI + PLUS-QUE-PARFAIT DE L'INDICATIF ... CONDITIONNEL PASSÉ. 217. Not sure which to believe.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> the now standard SI + PLUS-QUE-PARFAIT DE L'INDICATIF ... CONDITIONNEL PASSÉ. 217. Not sure which to believe.


 Hello Charlie,

I'm positive that this is today's standard construction. _Si elle avait réfléchi, elle aurait hésité_. 

Hugo's sentence, in modern, or non literary French would be: 
_Si cette mère *était* revenue à Montfermeil au bout de ces trois années, elle *n'aurait pas* reconnu son enfant_. 

These pages from the BDL might help:
*Conditionnel dans les phrases hypothétiques* 
and 
*Conditionnel passé et plus-que-parfait du subjonctif*


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Nico. I was delighted to read: «  La majorité des grammairiens rejettent aujourd'hui cette appellation [conditionnel passé deuxième forme], puisqu'elle prête inutilement à confusion. »


----------



## Maître Capello

You may use the pluperfect subjunctive in the _si_ clause and/or the main clause.

All sentences below have the same meaning:

_S'il l'avait su plus tôt, il ne l'aurait pas fait._ (standard)
_S'il l'avait su plus tôt, il ne l'eût pas fait._ (literary)
_S'il l'eût su plus tôt, il ne l'aurait pas fait. _(literary)
_S'il l'eût su plus tôt, il ne l'eût pas fait._ (literary+)
_L'eût-il su plus tôt, il ne l'eût pas fait._ (literary++)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Maitre Capello. That is most helpful. I was especially interested in your last example. We have the same construction in English. "Had he known earlier, he..."


----------



## Pierre Simon

« Les yeux gros [...]; le nez court [...]; les lèvres, trop fortes et trop rouges, eussent paru autant de laideurs, si on les *eût examinés* à part. »
_(La Fortune des Rougon)_

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Je me serais attendu à voir « _avait examinés_ ». Ai-je tort ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit du subjonctif plus-que-parfait qui peut s'employer dans les propositions conditionnelles dans une langue très littéraire.

Ta suggestion de mettre le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif est le tour habituel.

_si on les *eût examinés*_  (très littéraire)
_
si on les *avait examinés*_  (standard)


----------



## s0949457

Hi!

I have read lots of contradicting information about when to use the subjunctive or the indicative with si clauses, and I am really confused!
Could someone tell me when you would use each?

Thank you


----------



## Oddmania

The subjunctives comes most of the time after a few phrases ending with _que _

So it's not possible to have _Si + subjunctive._


----------



## Yver

Selons des livres de Grammaire Française, on dise que Le subjonctif s'emploie essentiellement dans les propositions subordonnées.

And, normally, there are three possibilities with the Propotions subordonnées lead by "Si"
Si + présent, the proposition principale should be used with Futur Simple,Impératif,ou Présent; ça signifie qu'il y a une grande possibilité pour le réaliser.

Si + imparfait, the proposition principale should write in Conditionnel présent; ça signifie une hypothèse des affaires qui se passent au présent ou au futur

Si + plus-que-parfait, et le proposition principale should be with Conditionnel passé; ça signifie une hypothèse du passé.

Voilà, it's what I know.


----------



## geostan

Only in very formal, literary style would a subjunctive be possible after _si._

Si Paul m'eût dit la vérité, je ne fusse pas fâché contre lui.

More usual: Si Paul m'avait dit la vérité, je ne serait pas fâché contre lui.

And of course, we're speaking only of adverb clauses with _si_.


----------



## Teukros

I've just read this sentence in Les Trois Mousquetaires:

Cette menace rassura quelque peu Bonacieux : si l'on eût dû l'executer en Grève, ce n'était pas la peine de le bâillonner, puisqu'on était presque arrivé au lieu de l'exécution.

I've seen explanations for pluperfect subjunctive in both the protasis and apodosis, or for any combination of pluperfect subjunctive and past conditional...but I can't find anything justifying pluperfect subjunctive and imperfect, like I'm seeing here.  Can someone clear this up for me?


----------



## Seeda

That's not subjunctive; it's a rare, old-fashioned tense which is _passé conditionnel 2_. On *eût *dû (_old_) = On *aurait *dû l'exécuter (He should have been executed).

Normally nowadays you can't use the conditional mood after _si_ (when it means 'if'), but with that tense it was correct and frequently used by novelists in the 19th century (just like Dumas here).

By the way, welcome on here and great read


----------



## Teukros

Oof, you're absolutely right that I mislabeled the verb-form.  Obviously it's past conditional 2.  But if I substitute the right name for the verb-form, I still have the same question: under what circumstances can you pair up past conditional 2 with imperfect?


----------



## lamy08

Pour répondre à votre question, deux remarques:

1. essayez d'oublier l'emploi de ce conditionnel passé 2. C'est complètement démodé. Plus personne ne parle comme ça, sauf pour montrer qu'on a des lettres...et de l'humour. La formule la plus fréquente est: _il eût fallu que ...+ subj. impft. _Voyez certains exercices sur: http://www.francaisfacile.com/cours_francais/il-eut-fallu

2.En fait, la phrase que vous mentionnez est du discours indirect libre. 
 Bonacieux pense: "Au cas où on devrait (= si on devait) m'exécuter place de Grève, je me dis que ce n'est pas la peine de me baillonner puisqu'on est presqu'arrivé au lieu de l'exécution". (discours direct)
--> Bonacieux pensa (que) si on avait dû l'exécuter (= au cas où on aurait dû/si l'on eût dû ) ..., ce n'était pas la peine.... puisqu'on était presqu'arrivé... (discours indirect)

La concordance des temps suit la règle classique avec un verbe introductif au passé.
Votre question est donc très pointue et les exemples d'un conditionnel passé 2 + imparfait sont très rares.


----------



## Maître Capello

Seeda said:


> That's not subjunctive; it's a rare, old-fashioned tense which is _passé conditionnel 2_.


Attention ! Ce n'est *pas* un conditionnel passé II, mais bien un subjonctif plus-que-parfait ! En fait, le conditionnel passé II n'existe pas vraiment ; c'est uniquement un autre nom pour désigner le subjonctif plus-que-parfait lorsque celui-ci a valeur de conditionnel passé. Ce ne peut toutefois être cas ici étant donné qu'il serait parfaitement incorrect de dire _si l'on aurait dû_  !



lamy08 said:


> Bonacieux pense: "Au cas où on devrait (= si on devait) m'exécuter place de Grève, je me dis que ce n'est pas la peine de me baillonner puisqu'on est presqu'arrivé au lieu de l'exécution". (discours direct)


Ta phrase au discours direct ne respecte cependant pas la concordance des temps. En outre, remplacer _si_ par _au cas où_ et intercaler _je me dis que_ est fausser la donne. Le discours direct équivalent devrait plutôt être :

_« Si l'on *devait* m'exécuter en Grève, ce ne *serait* pas la peine de me bâillonner… »_

(voire : _« Si l'on *devait* m'exécuter en Grève, ce n'*aurait* pas *été* la peine de menacer de me bâillonner… »_)

Ce qui deviendrait au discours indirect libre :

_Si l'on *avait/eût dû* l'exécuter en Grève, ce n'*aurait/eût* pas *été* la peine de le bâillonner…_

L'imparfait qu'utilise Dumas dans _ce n'était pas la peine_ est donc inhabituel.


----------



## Seeda

Seeda said:


> Normally nowadays you can't use the conditional mood after _si_ (when it means 'if')





Maître Capello said:


> il serait parfaitement incorrect de dire _si l'on aurait dû_  !



Nous sommes bien d'accord là-dessus.


----------



## Teukros

Maître Capello said:


> L'imparfait qu'utilise Dumas dans _ce n'était pas la peine_ est donc inhabituel.



So in short, Dumas is just doing his damnedest to confound poor non-native French readers.  Je vous remercie de votre aide!


----------

